# Timberwolves 2012 Draft (Pick via Utah)



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Who do we like? What position?? Do we package pick with Williams to move up???


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't think they will be will ready to give on Williams yet. He showed some flashes of potential this season and with a bit more consistency he will be a stud. Plus given the depth of this draft, they will get someone solid at 17.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Yea, if the Wolves can package this pick with Beasley to move up, then great, but I'd hold on to Williams for a bit more. It's not like they need to hit on an all-star here, just a swingman who can give them 25-30 solid minutes a game. If nothing else, Austin Rivers should still be on the board and he should be able to give you some scoring.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Austin Rivers would be ideal, but idk that he falls out of the lottery.. If he's off the board, maybe grab a big like Meyers Leonard or try to trade pick for a veteran like KMart or Iggy? 

We need potential impact players. Although i like them, idk if Adelmen will want to gamble on guys like Waiters, Harkless, Q. Miller, Ross, etc.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I like Iguodala, and I think playing with Rubio would be ideal for him, but I don't know about an up-and-coming team like Minnesota trading for a vet with an oversized contract this early into things. With Shumpert establishing himself as the starter in New York, I'd do something more along the lines of looking at acquiring Landry Fields in free agency first.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

While i would agree that KMart wouldn't be an ideal target, Iggy would def be a guy worth getting imo if we are looking to win right away next year. Iggy is a guy on the wing who can play D against anyone, and can run the offense in a jam if Rubio is still out or struggling to start the year. He is a team guy w playoff experience, who enacts winning. 

I dont think we need to do anything rash, but assuming Adelmen/Love is looking get some vets and/spend money Iggy is probly the best fit on the market(assuming he's avail, of course). But yeah if Iggy's not there or too expensive, Feilds is a decent look. Definitely a very important summer for Minny in terms of making decisions on players, and establishing their long term cap position and things of that nature. We'll see how Kahn & Co handle it. This team is real close to being good so I hope we figure it out.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's what some of the more popular mocks have to say:

http://www.mynbadraft.com/2012-NBA-Mock-Draft - MIN: Terrence Ross - 6'7 197 SG/SF
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...round-mock-with-ideal-prospects-for-each-team - MIN: Doron Lamb - 6'4 170 SG
http://nbadraft.net/2012mock_draft - MIN: Moe Harkless - 6'8 208 SF
http://walterfootball.com/nbadraft2012mock_1.php – MIN: Q. Miller - 6'9 200 SG/SF
http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-mock-draft/2012/ – MIN: Q. Miller - 6'9 200 SG/SF
http://www.nba.com/2012/news/features/scott_howard_cooper/04/04/mock-draft-2/index.html - Tyler Zeller - 6'11 240 PF/C


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

You guys need a wing. 

And need to sign another back up centre. 

I would try package Williams though off for an established wing like Iguodala.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Meyers Leonard would've been nice, but I love the trade for Budinger. 40+% 3pt shooter and can rebound and get to the rim in transition. Perfect fit with Rubio and Love. A shot blocker like Leonard would've been nice though too.


----------

